# My Tivo Wishlist



## AndrewScott71 (Oct 25, 2007)

1. Stream Tivo content to any other Tivo in the house. Practically every other cable DVR has MRV that can play any program in any room. WHY CAN'T TIVO?!? These broadcast flags are killing Tivo. There is a thread about Tivo losing value and this is the reason. Without a proper way to watch what is stored on one tivo on another tivo in the house even I, a diehard Tivo fan, will be forced to switch back to the cable companies box. Being able to watch stored content on any tv in my house is the second most important function of the DVR aside from storing shows.

2. An indicator in the guide that shows the program is already scheduled to record.

3. Create a playlist. I would like to be able to tell the Tivo to play various shows in a row so I don't need to select them one after another. I know you can play all the programs in a single folder but I want to play various programs from various folders.

4. Play Flash Video from the web. So users can setup their own "Hulu" channel. And if this is possible I would like to be able to add my "flash video channels" I setup to the bottom of the Now Playing list. Just like Netflix.

5. Tru2way or some way to use Video On Demand.

6. I would like to be able to manage content and recordings on other Tivo's in my house from my living room Tivo. I have 3 Tivo's and do not like having to go to another room to manage content and what to record on the other Tivo's.

7. If multiple tivo's are on the same network and there are 3 shows that I would like to record I would like the tivo to figure this out and use other tivos to record one of the shows so I can get all three.

8. More sophisticated scheduling. If there are 3 shows I record on at the same time and one of them is playing again a few nights later I would like the tivo to figure this out and schedule all three shows accordingly. (Even if I have the season pass set to not record repeats)

9. This one's a huge stretch. But I would like to stream videos from the iPhone in my pocket over WiFi to the Tivo.

10. EpixHD.com just like Netflix Watch Now.


----------



## rocketman128 (Nov 11, 2007)

I would like to add a few things to the wish list:

1. &#37; Full gauage for the hard drive space, I can't decide which of my Tivo's need a DVR Expander the most, becuase I don't know how much disk space I have used.
2. MRV without having to put in a password (unless the content exceeds the recieving DVR's settings)
3. Small Blue-Ray/DVD player that would plug into Tivo and let you play local content (I know you can download most material via the internet, but I still have ton's of DVD discs).
4. Common settings feature, ie. if I set the parental controls on one Tivo, to have the option to make the same settings for all Tivo's on my network.
5. Network wide scheduling, ie. I have 3 Tivo's on my network, schedule 5 shows to record at the same time on one Tivo, and it figures out how to distribute the load to all three units and then make MRV more seemless. ALso agree with previous post, need to remove restiction on copyprotected content.

Thanks, BOb


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

I agree with all you say. To emphasize:

I'd like a playlist or a way to select consecutive programs.

I'd like to be able to select to rerun the same show--not as a default, but as a choice. (I like the Scientific Atlanta's way of repeating the same show again and again if the user doesn't interrupt.)

I'd like to see buttons requirements smoothed out so I don't have to jump all over the remote to complete a transaction.

I'd like the *program to show in a corner of the screen* while I perform other Tivo tasks. I really want the show to keep playing while I edit my SPs or select programs to record. I don't like that TiVo requires me to exit from watching a program, and set aside special and extra time to do housekeeping! I like to multi-task, but TiVo wants me to focus ONLY on the recording, and then do nearly a dozen clicks to get back to the recording. I have never understood TiVo's obstinance about denying us this. Hey, it could be an optional default.

With the TW/Brighthouse "upgrade" that removes so many options (e.g., no way to jump to the end of the program) while adding some, I suspect many people will come to TiVo and want some of the few good features of that DVR.


----------



## AndrewScott71 (Oct 25, 2007)

And I think I forgot adjustable live TV cache size. Why just 30 minutes still???


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

AndrewScott71 said:


> And I think I forgot adjustable live TV cache size. Why just 30 minutes still???


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

1. Keep each tuner on separate channels. I've seen my TiVoHD record the same episode as a season pass and a suggestion.

2. If there isn't video coming on one channel, find another channel which is showing the same episode and record that instead. I get two different CBS channels. Last night my primary CBS channel wasn't coming in but the secondary was. I missed Big Bang Theory and How I Met Your Mother because of this.


----------

